# Schwer auf Draht



## Menger

Hola colegas y buen año aunque ya sea algo tarde... 
Estoy con una traducción de un texto promocional de un alambre para uso en floristería, jardinería, etc. (_Blumendraht_). Sale esto al final que me despista un montón. No caigo a qué se refiere.
Muchas gracias por su ayuda, 
Menger.

​_Weitere Informationen_​_Blumenwickeldraht, 1 Rolle, 38 m, 0,65 mm ø_​_Farbe: Grün_​_Material: Metall mit Kunststoff Ummantelung_​_GRATIS: 15 Pflanzenclips, Kunststoff_​_*Schwer auf Draht *– jetzt bestellen!_​


----------



## Alemanita

Es un juego de palabras, como siempre casi imposible de traducir, o en este caso quizás tampoco es imprescindible traducirlo. "Auf Draht sein" quiere decir que alguien es muy chulo, majo, inteligente, rápido ... lo que quieras, de todas maneras algo positivo.
Quizás encuentres alguna formulación en castellano con alambre ... y nos lo cuentas.


----------



## Tonerl

Alemanita said:


> Es un juego de palabras


 
_*Como complemento a la aportación de Alemanita:


(schwer) auf Draht (sein) (ugs.)

fix im Kopf (sein) 
(einen) wachen Verstand haben  
ausgeschlafen (sein) (ugs., fig.) 
schlagfertig /geistesgegenwärtig sein

estar en buena forma

Saludos*_


----------



## Menger

Muchas gracias por las aportaciones! 
A ver si se me ocurre algo entre hoy y mañana...


----------



## anahiseri

Con "alambre" no se me ocurre nada, pero si usamos "cable", que es  muy parecido,
 tal vez se pueda poner algo del estilo de 
(la marca, empresa tal o cual)  *te echa un cable.*


----------



## Tonerl

_*echar un cable a alguien (ugs) 

jemandem aus der Klemme/Patsche helfen
jemanden aus einer misslichen Lage befreien*_


----------



## Menger

Gracias a ti también anahiseri! Perfekt!


----------



## Alemanita

Si tiene hambre de alambre - compre ya XYZ
Evite calambres - compre alambres XYZ
De sus plantas proteja el estambre - use nuestro alambre
Lo usamos para las flores y no para el fiambre - nuestro alambre.

Bueno, lo dejo acá porque ya me estoy volviendo un poco ridiculambre.


----------



## Tonerl

Alemanita said:


> Bueno, lo dejo acá porque ya me estoy volviendo un poco ridiculambre


----------



## bwprius

Alemanita said:


> Si tiene hambre de alambre - compre ya XYZ
> Evite calambres - compre alambres XYZ
> De sus plantas proteja el estambre - use nuestro alambre
> Lo usamos para las flores y no para el fiambre - nuestro alambre.
> 
> Bueno, lo dejo acá porque ya me estoy volviendo un poco ridiculambre.


----------

